# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Bimatoprost finishing up Phase IIb trial!

## rdawg

Looks like another drug potentially approaches approval, Bim just finished it's data collection and will be(im assuming) releasing it's final results in January according to this trial information:

http://clinicaltrials.gov/show/NCT01904721

Now i've heard mixed things with this drug, i've seen people use the weaker solution with fairly decent results, however Allergan may not release it if it's not much better than minoxidil, but personally I would love another option!

So anyone have more info on this stuff or hear anything related to the trial?

----------


## Gjm127

wth? exclusion criteria doesn't state FIN users? That can change the results drastically...

What are the expectations for BIM? A better Minox? Not as good as FIN I guess...?

----------


## rdawg

> wth? exclusion criteria doesn't state FIN users? That can change the results drastically...
> 
> What are the expectations for BIM? A better Minox? Not as good as FIN I guess...?


 It's a growth stimulator, it's supposed to be used in conjunction with fin like Minox is!

yes it's expected to be a better minoxidil, but that may not be enough for investors to want a phase III, have to wait for results.

----------


## FearTheLoss

We can already get BIM, it's just expensive. I'm not very excited about this, unless they somehow tripled their results and success rate by upping the dosage. 

I don't see this making it to the market. 

Personally, I think the major advancements in the next 5 years will be: 

CB
better success rate with furthered knowledge of PRP
Dr. Wesley's pilofocus offering increase size of donor area, higher yield and maybe 20% regeneration. 

I think replace will be another Aderans unfortunately. As their responder rate was pathetic at a mere 60%.

----------


## Bald Russian

> Looks like another drug potentially approaches approval, Bim just finished it's data collection and will be(im assuming) releasing it's final results in January according to this trial information


 *YAWN* Is that Bim really good? I can buy it right now in drug store for a low price.

----------


## rdawg

> We can already get BIM, it's just expensive. I'm not very excited about this, unless they somehow tripled their results and success rate by upping the dosage. 
> 
> I don't see this making it to the market. 
> 
> Personally, I think the major advancements in the next 5 years will be: 
> 
> CB
> better success rate with furthered knowledge of PRP
> Dr. Wesley's pilofocus offering increase size of donor area, higher yield and maybe 20% regeneration. 
> ...


 That is at a 0.03% dosage though and people even had results with that low of a dose, these trials are testing out 1-10% dosage. 

after phase IIa, they said they got decent results but not good enough at the dose they tried so they raised the dose, that's why itll be interesting to see the results

----------


## rdawg

> *YAWN* Is that Bim really good? I can buy it right now in drug store for a low price.


 The version for Eyelashes? that dosage is like 1/10th of the dosage in this trial for hairloss. 0.03% vs. up to 10% in the trial 

best case scenario though it's a super minoxidil

----------


## beetee

This could work great, not at all, or somewhere in the middle. No one of these boards has any idea which it is. However, Allergan is very likely about to not be a company (or at least a standalone company) in the next two months, as it will either be taken over by Valeant or Actavis. Valeant has said they will totally decimate their research budget and use that money to pay for the acquisition and as profit to help pay their other debts. Actavis says they will leave it untouched. If you have any interest in this product, you really need to know that what happens in regards to who owns Allergan will most likely have a major impact on the future of this product going forward.

----------


## Gjm127

> This could work great, not at all, or somewhere in the middle. No one of these boards has any idea which it is. However, Allergan is very likely about to not be a company (or at least a standalone company) in the next two months, as it will either be taken over by Valeant or Actavis. Valeant has said they will totally decimate their research budget and use that money to pay for the acquisition and as profit to help pay their other debts. Actavis says they will leave it untouched. If you have any interest in this product, you really need to know that what happens in regards to who owns Allergan will most likely have a major impact on the future of this product going forward.


 very interesting comments.. From what you said it shouldn't affect these trials as clinical trials aren't really considered as "research" are they...?

----------


## beetee

> very interesting comments.. From what you said it shouldn't affect these trials as clinical trials aren't really considered as "research" are they...?


 Sorry, should have said research and development , and yes, this would definitely affect clinical trials and the entire drug development process. Valeant canceled nearly all the ongoing clinical trials at another drug company they took over. One would assume that if they came in and saw an obvious cure staring them in the face they would continue forward with it, but they are already leveraging themselves like crazy to try to make this deal happen and are going to be in desperate need of cash (and hence cost cutting) as soon as the transaction is completed. Search google news for articles on valeant's business model. They are not a real drug company, they are stock gamers that constantly buy new companies and sell off as many parts as they can to give the appearance that they're making money even though they're actually losing money all the time. This will all catch up with them eventually. I just really hope they don't stymie or kill research into bimatoprost for hair and that it goes down with them.

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

> Yes, dramatically you'd have to assume that if the investors like what they see.
> 
> This would be a monopoly on the market, FIN is the only alternative and *Minoxidil is practically useless*.


 It is, and the fact that it's seen as a viable treatment option is laughable. It's nothing but another bit of snake oil.

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

> I have seen some impressive finasteride results.  Hopefully you're not using the generic version that can be purchased online without a prescription.
> 
> _35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
> Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck_


 Hey Chuck, have you ever heard of anyone switching from generic fin to brand name and had a lessening of sides etc? I've had tremendous success with generic, but there are the sides. Thanks!

----------


## rdawg

> It is, and the fact that it's seen as a viable treatment option is laughable. It's nothing but another bit of snake oil.


 I've seen minor positive results from users, but 99% of them were older, and did not have agressive loss.

Ive yet to see a guy that was young and started using it as he was thinning out and get results.

for me i use it as it gives a slight thickening affect to my hair the next day when I apply it, nothing major or too noticable, but just slightly better than if I dont use it. 

BIM on the other hand seems very promising, at least from grey market results at a low dose.

----------


## wilymon

> I've seen minor positive results from users, but 99% of them were older, and did not have agressive loss.
> 
> Ive yet to see a guy that was young and started using it as he was thinning out and get results.
> 
> for me i use it as it gives a slight thickening affect to my hair the next day when I apply it, nothing major or too noticable, but just slightly better than if I dont use it. 
> 
> BIM on the other hand seems very promising, at least from grey market results at a low dose.


 A friend of mine was using Latisse on her eyelashes but was sloppy about applying it. As a result she started sprouting some thick hairs on the side of her face. The stuff is pretty powerful even at a low dose.

----------


## burtandernie

> If this turns out to work well, it could prove a lot with regards to prostaglandins and hair loss. Very exciting.


 I agree its exciting just to see how well the prostaglandins approach might work. It also makes you curious about further research into pgd 2 to see if removing bad ones combined with increasing good ones like this has some exponential effect.
The prostaglandins approach could be a cure if you untangled the right combinations you needed.

----------


## luca10

Anxious

----------


## joel203

Does anyone know the date clinical trial results are released?

----------


## Illusion

Yeah I wonder when they're going to publish results... As far as I know, the study is finished in january so I don't know how long it takes to collect and publish data? I could be wrong though about the study itself being finished in january and not necessarily the results being posted in january.

----------


## noisette

Have you seen this clinical trial by Duke University? There are results published on July 2014. 

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/...ect=X01256#all

----------


## Gjm127

> Have you seen this clinical trial by Duke University? There are results published on July 2014. 
> 
> https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/...ect=X01256#all


 How come we haven't seen this yet if it was published months ago? 
Results are very good with 0.03%... I can't imagine what higher concentrations would yield!

This is a Duke University study and it says it's for Phase 2. It's been completed with great results. Phase 2? They're actually going through the FDA gates?

Is Latisse coordinating it? How about the trials that were supposed to be completed in January '15?

*Results Point of Contact:* 
Name/Title: Dr. Elise Olsen
Organization: Duke University Medical Center
phone: 919-668-5613
e-mail: elise.olsen@dm.duke.edu

Can we contact her and find out more?

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Wrong. Please actually read the material, before spreading misinformation. The article is about new treatments in the pipeline, and was published in March of 2014. He is clearly speaking about bim and a pgd2 blocker. Here's what it says: 
> 
> Combination Therapy: The true Holy Grail may come from combining a drug like Latisse with a certain type of medication commonly used to treat allergies and asthma. The medication blocks a hormone-like substance that prevents hair from growing. A treatment like this might help with hair growth.
> 
> “Using these drugs in combination is like taking your foot off-break and stepping on gas at the same time,” Washenik says


 
100% in support of setipiprant and bim...man it's going to be exciting once we get our hands on this stuff..soon.

----------


## sdsurfin

true, I'm just keeping fingers crossed for no side effects from BIM, i don't like the eye swelling i've seen reported.  And the price for setipip is still kind of insane to be spending unless you're rich.  but hopefully these issues can be dealt with.

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

> 100% in support of setipiprant and bim...man it's going to be exciting once we get our hands on this stuff..soon.


 Hell Yea!

----------


## sdsurfin

> Wrong. Please actually read the material, before spreading misinformation. The article is about new treatments in the pipeline, and was published in March of 2014. He is clearly speaking about bim and a pgd2 blocker. Here's what it says: 
> 
> Combination Therapy: The true Holy Grail may come from combining a drug like Latisse with a certain type of medication commonly used to treat allergies and asthma. The medication blocks a hormone-like substance that prevents hair from growing. A treatment like this might help with hair growth.
> 
> “Using these drugs in combination is like taking your foot off-break and stepping on gas at the same time,” Washenik says


 
yeah this is what these guys have been working on for a while.  In addition we have SM and this new IGF-1 treatment that was just announced today as possible growth agents.  A lot of stuff to possibly halt and regrow some, I would really like a permanent cure at some point so i really hope replicel doesn't fail us all.  Cause keeping up with these treatments is the worst, id almost rather just shave my head and not think about any of it or spend the money.

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

I really hope people will be able to basically soak this on their entire scalp like a shampoo. It would be nice to apply it to thinning areas, but being that I have diffuse thinning, it would be awesome if it could be applied everywhere on top at once.

----------


## jamesst11

Hey everyone,
    Excuse my ignorance, but what is the exact mechanism of bimatoprost?  How will it affect already miniaturized hairs? I understand it has been used to make eyelashes thicker and fuller, but by what mechanism does it do so... and how will this work with hair follicles already affected by DHT?  Is it something you think would work in great synergy with fin and minox?

----------


## tedwuji

> Yes, I'm aware they have. It concluded this January, but they have stated results will not be posted until 2016.


 Any updates?

----------


## WanderingOracle

Seems to have worked for this dude

----------


## beetee

> Seems to have worked for this dude


 Where are these images coming from? Thanks.

----------


## Vlaj

Anyone with good results using Bimatoprost?

Also, why are posts generally only of the back of head. Let's see the front. I thought most guys are concern with MPB in the front.

----------

